# Brandegold Golden Retrievers - Romeo, MI



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a quote of the Golden Retriever Club of America's website (www.grca.org)


> *Rare White Goldens*
> 
> If you are considering a "Rare White Golden," keep in mind that Golden Retriever colors exist from very light to very dark, but do not include white. Purebred Golden Retrievers do not come in pure white, even though some may be extremely light cream in color.​ Also, be aware that there are a number of people specializing in what they call White Goldens making them sound rare and exotic. Light-colored Goldens are just that; it is simply a color preference. When evaluating a Golden Retriever puppy as an addition to your home, color should be the last thing you should consider.​ They also may be charging much higher prices for these dogs than might be charged by any responsible breeder. Make sure that you ask about genetic testing and that you actually see written reports of clearance claims.​






The dam of the litter,*Brandegold Ellie May,* has hip and elbow clearances, no heart or eyes listed. What concerns me more is that her sire, Breakwaters Kobe Boy, has unilateral elbow dysplasia in the right elbow.

http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1417992#animal


The sire, Goldtreve Sydney Traveler, doesn't appear to have his complete clearances at this time. He just turned two years old last month. The litter should not have even been bred with incomplete clearances. He is an 'import' from another country- he might have hips and elbows through a different registry. You could ask, but it would be likely that they were either Penn Hip, OVC, or OFA.

As for the 'future' litter planned-- it is the same sire and a bitch from Meadowpond, a respected kennel.

Keep looking... that's my opinion. Wait for more expert eyes, but I just wouldn't want a pup from a dog with ED. Thanks, but no thanks. To me, that isn't ethical breeding.​


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would suggest contacting this breeder, who has English type goldens WITH clearances....

http://wyndancegoldens.com/beware.htm

Lana


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would look at the top of the forum at the Puppy Buyers Fact Checker for alot of great information on what to look for in a breeder. See the up to date clearances (eye,elbow,heart and hip) for both dogs and several generations. Look at how the breeders take care of the dogs in a home environment. 
At looking at their website, I dont understand at why when you go to look at the k9pedigree pages it takes you to another page completly different. I was taken to a teen page, a directory for an attorney. 

I think I would move on. If you can tell us where you are at, I am sure someone could recommend a good breeder for you.


----------



## DogLover (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for your guys help. I live about 40 miles north of Detroit. But the breeder does NOT have to be in Michigan, but pref. no further than 300 miles or so away as I MUST visit the breeder and the dogs. I have a Frenchie and knew I had to do Lots of research before I purchased her as they are prone to many problems......


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DogLover said:


> Thanks so much for your guys help. I live about 40 miles north of Detroit. But the breeder does NOT have to be in Michigan, but pref. no further than 300 miles or so away as I MUST visit the breeder and the dogs. I have a Frenchie and knew I had to do Lots of research before I purchased her as they are prone to many problems......


Are you just looking for "english creme" and 'english type' goldens or just lighter goldens?


----------



## DogLover (Jul 8, 2010)

I guess I like the like the looks of the lighter goldens, shorter muzzle, bigger boned, larger block head. I was told that the English are much more laid back than the American? I was also told that the English were normally shorter, but a little bigger. I know this is completely different, but my mom has an American Yellow Lab and he is a complete SPAZ still at 7 yrs old. That I can not handle. I also have two very young children. I was also told that if someone says they breed "Show" dogs that it is normally a selling ploy?? Maybe I have been talking to the wrong ppl though. All I know is I like the blockier head (which I know is better in males), the lighter coat color, the shorter muzzle and MOST important a laid back temperment after the 2 yr maturing stage of course. Any help would be apprecaited.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Most of the goldens I see coming out of Halltree and Asoro have the blocky heads. Halltree is probably a good bet - at least, I've seen nice dogs coming from them. I think they have some lighter goldens as well. And if you are going with a good breeder, the dog will be more compact and strongly built. 

If anyone else can suggest good breeders here in the Michigan area, I'm all ears too.... :

Behavior - you can talk with the breeders about that. They will probably warn you that golden retrievers are active and obnoxious dogs until they settle down. At least, good breeders will tell you so. I'm not sure if the English bred ones would be that much different.  

"American" goldens do mature and settle down by 2-3 years. You might get lucky, depending on the traits of the dogs the breeders use and how your puppy takes after them, also your own experience with dogs and ability to train them - and that means your puppy might be a bit more settled earlier than 2 years.

The deal about whether the breeders show their dogs or not... mainly it means they aren't just breeding everything they can get their hands on.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

The reason we see so often undesirable traits and conformation is the fact that many breed their dogs just because they have them. A true breeder will always show their dogs, it shows commitment to the breed, it shows that they really select the dogs they breed. 

American type Goldens are extremely different than English type. And even the English type has subtypes that an expert eye can tell apart. 

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/108
This is the standard. I believe any (future) owner should try to read it and understand it  If demands and expectations from breeders are high, it can only lead to bettering the breed in the long run. 

Hope this helps, and it is in no way related to the kennel(s) mentioned here.

PS the difference in type is not colour


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

You may want to check out www.allstargoldenretreivers.com or Country Lane goldens in Missouri. I have a 2 yr. old from All Star and he is awesome, laid back and the best therapy dog! Star (the breeder) is such a wonderful person and great mentor. She has 2 litters coming up I believe. I also just got a girl from Talini Goldens in California, but you may feel that's a bit too far away. I have heard Halia goldens is awesome too


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

I can only speak from my experience, the "English type" that I have are laid back. My 2 yr old is actually a bit TOO laid back in ways, he's like a 10 yr. old in a 2 yr. old body! He's awesome though with the disabled children we go see for therapy work. My pup is middle of the road, she's only 12 weeks old, and is playful, but calms right down and lounges around. I love all goldens, every color, but personally have gotten into the lighter ones that are a bit more boned. All Star has some nicely boned goldens that are very laid back. O'Ryan is the sire of my Finn.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

luvagolden said:


> You may want to check out www.allstargoldenretreivers.com or Country Lane goldens in Missouri. I have a 2 yr. old from All Star and he is awesome, laid back and the best therapy dog! Star (the breeder) is such a wonderful person and great mentor. She has 2 litters coming up I believe. I also just got a girl from Talini Goldens in California, but you may feel that's a bit too far away. I have heard Halia goldens is awesome too


While it looks the All Star has clearances on *most* of their dogs and they are active in conformation...

Their dog, Shining Star Of Glorious Grace, which is the dam of their current litter only has an elbow clearance listed on OFA's database. The hips and elbows are almost always done at the same time. She either didn't pass the hips or there is a reason it isn't there. That doesn't make me feel very good about this breeding. I would not take a puppy unless I got some answers regarding the missing hip clearance in addition to seeing clearances for the heart and eyes.
http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1402087#animal

I didn't have time to look into the other one, Country Lane.

Talini looked good as far as clearances were concerned with their last litter. 

Wait for other's opinions and do your homework!

I did look at the one posted by Megora- everything looks good there.


----------



## DogLover (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the breeder listed above by Bender "Wyndancegoldens".? I have spoke with Halltree but she does not feel comfortable giving a puppy to ppl with children under 5 yrs old. She has her reasons and I will not argue them. I was actually referred to Brandegold from the referrel person on Golden Retriever Club of America. I guess not all referrals can be trusted..............


----------



## DogLover (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry, nevermind Wyndance. They are in Texas. I don't think I will be driving that far with two small children


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Contact Wyndance- ask them if they know of anyone in your relative area... they could be a nice contact to help you!

As you've already touched on- having a puppy and children under 5 yrs of age will be a challenge. Be prepared to discuss your plans for the future and training with any reputable breeder.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DogLover said:


> Does anyone know anything about the breeder listed above by Bender "Wyndancegoldens".? I have spoke with Halltree but she does not feel comfortable giving a puppy to ppl with children under 5 yrs old. She has her reasons and I will not argue them. I was actually referred to Brandegold from the referrel person on Golden Retriever Club of America. I guess not all referrals can be trusted..............


*nods* I wondered a little bit... 

When we went through the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club referral ages ago, they refused to talk to my family because there were three kids under 10, and two of those under 6. 

That's why our first dog was a backyard bred golden. And our second golden scarcely less so. <- And we never regretted going that route, even though our dogs weren't 'perfect'. 

@Wyndance - they look wonderful. Except they are down in Texas and it looks like they don't ship puppies (not that I'd ask a breeder to do that).


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

DogLover said:


> Does anyone know anything about the breeder listed above by Bender "Wyndancegoldens".? I have spoke with Halltree but she does not feel comfortable giving a puppy to ppl with children under 5 yrs old. She has her reasons and I will not argue them. I was actually referred to Brandegold from the referrel person on Golden Retriever Club of America. I guess not all referrals can be trusted..............


I'm not sure about them but they look ethical, their dogs have all the suggested clearances (hip, elbow, heart and eyes). That breeder is part of an english golden forum, which would be why she'd be a good person to contact about a breeder in your area - not all of them will refuse to sell to a family with young children.

Lana


----------



## DogLover (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks. I'll try and see if she answers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a listing of some golden breeders in Michigan. http://goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php

If you look at the dogs on the sites you will see some of them are darker with the big blocky head and stocky body.


----------



## KathyF (Apr 1, 2010)

Someone mentioned Asoro in Michigan...I *think* they are the breeders of the wonderful Ginger, of You Tube fame: 






Check out all her videos; they are the funniest things you've ever seen! If I lived in Michigan I'd jump at the chance to get a Ginger sibling--she looks like a fantastic "typical" Golden--intelligence and beauty in one package. 

Here's more: http://www.youtube.com/user/sawith65#p/c/CFDBAB87BCE3AD48/5/ULVjmMaHuas

Okay, now I have puppy fever too! Someone remind me of how much trouble they are?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not that I can help you, all my breeders I looked at were outside MI. 

Wait... I do know one Pat Swallows, Topmast Goldens. I heard she is breeding her dog Chime with Push some time this summer. She is a nice person, breeds nice dogs. She is a friend of a friend, I met her a few times. You would want to say you want a family dog. She breeds for obedience, agility etc but is conscientious about structure and temperament. I don't think she would turn you away unless the pups in the litter she felt were not suitable. Usually there is a lovable, wants to be a pet dog in most litters. 

You should look at Ontario too. Not sure what it takes to get one across the border but it is not that far. Some nice breeders, just keep looking. Be picky it will pay off in the long run. 

My lab pup came from MN, my golden pup will be born in MO. 

Ann

PS here is Pat's website:
http://www.simplesite.com/TopmastGoldens


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

There are quite a few of us in Ontario who use English bloodlines in our breeding programs. Many of the kennels here were founded on Enlgish bloodlines, and continue to bring in new blood. There are quite a few who should fall within your 300 mile zone and would have the kind of dog you are looking for: Azure, Brevmac, Braefield, Ashmar, Kyon would all be a few to check out. In Michigan, Malagold, and Dauninge also have dogs of that style, and Tango Goldens in Ohio would be close by as well.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Topmast looks fabulous!


----------



## DogLover (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for your all of your help. I will check out the breeders in Ontario and see what it takes to get one across the border


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Malagold and Dauninge are great breeders. Walt of Dauninge also works closely with Marcia Schler who breeds under the Kyrie name. Neither Walt or Marcia have many litters, so you may not be able to get one of their pups. I know Malagold on the west side of the states have a few litters that are due this summer, but I don't know if they have any available.

Hearthside Goldens, owned by Ann Grundy has some very laid back Goldens. Their website is hearthsidegoldens.com. She focuses on show lines and the two I know are soooo sweet and soooo calm. They are currently in Cement City, south of Jackson.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

: Unless Chime is very, very, sedate, I doubt her and Push would produce much in the 'laid back' type of golden! Trust me, Storee is a Push kid and she's more border collie than anything golden. I love her to death but 'laid back' isn't something she's known for, even with a long bike ride or lots of work on birds to tire her out. She catches her breath and is ready for more right away (as I type this it's hot out, the other two are snoozing in the shade where it's cool and she's barking at them to come and play more :bowl.

Lana





Maxs Mom said:


> Not that I can help you, all my breeders I looked at were outside MI.
> 
> Wait... I do know one Pat Swallows, Topmast Goldens. I heard she is breeding her dog Chime with Push some time this summer. She is a nice person, breeds nice dogs. She is a friend of a friend, I met her a few times. You would want to say you want a family dog. She breeds for obedience, agility etc but is conscientious about structure and temperament. I don't think she would turn you away unless the pups in the litter she felt were not suitable. Usually there is a lovable, wants to be a pet dog in most litters.
> 
> ...


----------



## DogLover (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, after much research I have come across the following breeders and wanted to see if anyone had any feedback on them

Skylon - Canada
Dreamkeeper - Canada
Kyon - Canada
Dillon's - Michigan
Ashmar - Canada
Keighley - Canada

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Be careful about Dillons... from her website she looks and sounds great and I know somebody who knows and likes the breeder and her family, but you might want to make sure that the prospective puppy parents have all of their clearances. For the amount she charges for the english pups, it's worth making sure. 

Her dogs are beautiful though.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You might try e-mailing Joanne Cava at Tanglewood goldens. She has been in goldens for many years and I believe has a very good repuation. She is not close to you, but I bet she would be able to steer you in the right direction and would be able to tell you if she would recommend Kyon.

http://www.tanglewoodgoldens.com/AboutourLitters.html


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

We got Gracie from Gazebo Goldens (Richmond, MI) and were SO impressed when we met Dianne!! I highly recommend her. 

http://gazebogoldens.com/main.html

I believe she has bred or plans to breed Keara and Axle (but I would double check with her).


----------



## nancy3909 (Apr 7, 2010)

*laid back goldens*

_ would check with Ann Grundy - Hearthside Goldens in Michigan. Most laidback golden I have ever had. Beautiful too_


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

*Brandegold goldens*

Hey, just to let you know Halltree is using Sydney as a stud. The golden retriever club recommends both Halltree and Meadowpond, I plan to get a puppy soon from Brandegold. I'm also in southeast Michigan.


----------

